# What clothing to wear bowhunting



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Something comfortable and matches the weather. Practice in the clothes you plan to hunt in. A heavy coat, jacket, hat, boggin, etc. can suprise you if you haven't shot with them on. It doesn't get very cold here in MS, so I generally wear jeans and whatever shirt matches the weather. If it's cool, I'll generally wear a flannel shirt over a t-shirt. The few times it gets cold, or the wind is blowing hard enough to cut through you, I have a pair of wool overalls. I do have some camo, but I'm not a fanatic. The camo I have I bought because it's the type clothing I wanted, not because it was camo. The only time I'd worry about camo is for turkeys, but if you are more confident with it go for it.

Chad


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Almost forgot--my boot of choice is the Muck "Woody". Best hunting boot I've ever used. For really cold weather, there is the "Woody Max" (think that's it--might be "Woody Extreme"). Anyhow, it has more insulation for colder weather. I don't do any stalking though--at about 6'3" and over 300#, I'm not built to be stealthy!

Chad


----------



## 45-70cannon (Feb 10, 2004)

Depending on the weather, fleece is the choice. It is light, warm, and very, very QUIET.
Of course I'm talking early fall, in Massachusetts, where the weather is cool in the mornings and warms up a bit by noon.

Most of my buddies hunt with Muck boots. They block the scent. I hunt with more of a traditional hunting boot as i require arch supports, therefore my choice is almost anything by LaCrosse.
I do prefer my footwear to be light and comfortable, as most of my hunting is done on the ground, I like to be able to "feel" what i'm stepping on so I don't sound like a bull in the china shop, when wearing a pair of boots that are way to big for my feet while trying to stay warm.

If I walk enough, I'm plenty warm.

Good Hunting

45-70


----------



## swamprat (Apr 29, 2004)

It was so elequoently said:, practice in or wearing what you will hunt with. This goes with even a attached quiver.

Hunting clothings biggest problem is the bulk on the sleeve and chest and being so bulky the string will scrape and colide with these layers. I use a chest protector and an extra long arm guard.


----------



## longbowhunter (Mar 5, 2004)

If hunting from the ground this coming season. Invest in a good pair of thinsulate rubber boots (LaCrosse, Hodgman, Cabelas, whatever). Keep your scent off the trails and forest floor. You wear vibram or other boot sole materials, deer will have you pegged immediately. Also, I buy the disposable handwarmer packets and put them in my boots... works like a charm. Keeps toes toasty even in freezing cold and snow.


----------



## VTbowman (Jun 12, 2004)

Welcome fellow Vermonter!

I have been hunting on the ground for a few years now. Well both ground and tree depending on my mood and weather/wind conditions..
I use the same clothing for both...

I assume your asking about hunting in the October season...

I wear the camo coat liner that came with my Remington 4 in 1 parka and 6 pocket jean camo, both Real Tree... (The outer shell of the 4 in 1 coat is just to dang warm and for some reason gets loud the colder it is outside.)

I also wear a home made gillie suit. Made out of a Mossy Oak 3D leafy net suit with military camo (woodland and dessert) cut into strips and sewn all over it. I kept the left arm fairly free and some of the chest to eliminate any string interference. I too wear arm guards to compress bow arm sleeves... 
This is my main ground stocking camo of choice. 
Some say its over kill.
I say; how much more dead can dead get? LOL

I have always just done the layers thing instead of one main coat or whatever. Fleece is an excellent layered material if used with other layers too.

I used LaCrosse rubber boots for years, but had to switch to Rangers since the ankles were just to tight on an ankle injury I had a couple years ago. (600 grams of Thinsulate) 
Any more then that and my feet sweat bad and then they get cold quickly...

I hunt only on my property in Highgate Springs, Vermont. I live right on the Canadian boarder where I-89 crosses into Canada. About 3 mile east of the boardewr crossing.
I get tons of Lake Champlain winds funneling threw my property and these clothes work well for me.
I would love to hook up with some Johnson Wool but man they are just a bit to proud of them... LOL
Too much money for me.
I'll stick with Walmarts camo.... LOL
Good Luck!!!


----------



## ghostdog (Nov 23, 2003)

Anything I am comfortable in. Midtones. In dry weather wrap something quiet around the lower leg. Mostly blue jeans and work type shirts. Boots need good ankle support and a sole that doesn't slip around. 


gd


----------



## longbowman43 (Jun 29, 2004)

goosespirit

I found a fairly new product ELIMITRAX over the boot system and ELIMISCENT Gloves. The over boot system allows you to wear whatever shoes that are comfortable to wear all day. They are waterproof and help keep your legs and feet warm. They say professional tracking dogs cannot pickup your trail. I'm going to try a pair, and the gloves are made of the same material, because scent control is very important. Their slogan states as if you were never there. I found them at www.dimaarcherysupply.com Hope this helps.

p.s. these are not made of rubber.


----------



## DwayneR (Feb 23, 2004)

Hello Goosespirit

GS>>What do you guys wear out there, what works the best? <<

Depends upon your environment...

One thing I have noticed for me.... BLACK or Dark Brown works wonders... I know it sounds crazy... but it blends into the trees, the trunks of the trees... whether it is early season or late season. I no longer by Camo with green in it... waste of my time.

Deer are color blind too. (that is a plus). Whether you hunt on the ground or not.. Black as worked well for me.

Dwayne


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

I noticed you specified that you'd be hunting on the ground as opposed to sitting in a treestand. For me, that's an important consideration in what I'll decide to wear. I like wool clothing, but here in the midwest we have a lot of plants with tiny burrs on them (their name escapes me). The burrs stick to wool terribly, and because of them I won't even consider wearing fleece as an outter layer in the woods.

I can slip through a woodlot wearing some cheap, quiet overalls made out of synthetic fibers and not have to worry about burrs. In contrast, I accidently walked into one of those tiny burr-bearing plants last year while setting up a treestand, and spent the next hour and a half picking burrs out of my King of the Mountain bowman jacket. I couldn't even lift my arms without sounding like Velcro ripping apart. Thankfully, KOM wool is a very tight weave. If I'd have been wearing my Columbia wool pants (which have a fuzzy texture), I probably would have had to throw them in the garbage.

I'm not sure why your current clothing would be useless, but I think we all tend to make too much out of these things. The first deer I ever shot at was when I was 13 years old. I stalked her in a cut cornfield with snow on the ground wearing K-Mart camo overalls and black and silver moon boots (it was 1985, everyone my age wore those ugly, useless moon boots). 

If the clothing you presently have is comfortable, quiet, and warm--as all hunting clothing should be--I don't see why wearing it while hunting on the ground would be a problem.


----------



## BrokenArrows (Apr 20, 2004)

I am retired military, so for yrs I always had plenty of old flight suits and BDU's around in OD, woodland or desert camo pattern. OK for stands and stalking, though not quietest for stalking close IMO. For that, wool, flannel, or fleece is best. Some synthetics are plenty quiet enough. Traditional buckskins of course. Dark earth tones, solid or plaid is fine too, doesn't need to be camo.

Learn to sit and move quiet. Nobody is totally noiseless, and ya don't have to be anyway; ya just need to know how to make the right kind of noise/moves at the right time...


----------



## longbowman43 (Jun 29, 2004)

Sorry, again I got carried away with the dots when I gave the website address the footwear. The address is www.dimaarcherysupply.com hope this helps.

longbowman43


----------

